
Oh My Zsh - moogle19
http://ohmyz.sh/
======
shiven
I found prezto is more stable and responsive. Had weird hangs on auto-
completion with omzsh...

[https://github.com/sorin-ionescu/prezto](https://github.com/sorin-
ionescu/prezto)

~~~
CJefferson
I found prezto did too many things (replaced mkdir, cp, rm and ls with
slightly incompatible wrappers for example). The worst was wrapping diff and
make, both of which broke scripts I used.

oh-my-zsh seems from my experience to be less eager to replace built-in
functionality (although, I'm not an expert in either).

~~~
jeffcox
It's so bizarre to me that people would look at the base install of
essentially dotfiles as canonical and unalterable. Fork Prezto and maintain
your own version.

~~~
CJefferson
If we were talking about a single file of up to 100 lines or so, I would
agree. But presto is huge! I don't want to read the whole thing and decide
what bits I do and don't want.

~~~
jeffcox
You're really only going after the config files, though. .zpreztorc, and if
you don't like some of Sorin's aliases (rm, ls, etc) you can take them out of
the utility plugin. I've spent maybe an hour "working" on my fork in the last
year.

------
mbillie1
I love oh-my-zsh but am confused why this is news... it's been around for
years, almost everyone I know in OSX either uses it or has used it at some
point in the past. I do love it though!

~~~
function_seven
Pretty sure it's because of fish appearing on the front page today.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9566441](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9566441)

~~~
broodbucket
It's a very relevant response to Fish. I used Fish but ran into trouble trying
to figure out the syntax for things I knew how to do in bash. zsh (with oh-my-
zsh to pick a theme and some plugins) was a nice middle ground with lots of
shiny features but with more familiarity.

------
kstrauser
I've been a happy Antigen ([https://github.com/zsh-
users/antigen](https://github.com/zsh-users/antigen)) user. It's very fast,
regularly updated, and can use OMZ as a plug for when there are features you
simply must have.

OMZ was my first adventure into shell config management, but it slowed to the
point that my Terminal.app window would take 10-15 seconds to give me a
prompt. That became incredibly frustrating.

------
anonfunction
I've moved on to prezto and haven't looked back. I also have a machine default
to fish but it's more for fun side-hacks.

------
evanrelf
"Your terminal never felt _this_ slow before."

~~~
semigroupoid
I use oh-my-zsh on ArchLinux with termite. Starts instantly and is as fast as
stock bash. I suppose that this is mainly an OS X issue.

~~~
mintplant
I use oh-my-zsh on Arch and it takes ages to give me a prompt unless I Ctrl-C.
For some reason this only happens the first time I open a terminal after
logging on. Haven't got around to digging up the root cause yet.

~~~
semigroupoid
The first time opening a terminal window also takes longer on my machine, but
only a second or two not longer.

------
scrollaway
A lot of people who get started with zsh get overwhelmed with the OMZ addon
system and its huge ecosystem.

I wrote a simple but high quality and clearly documented .zshrc which should
get anyone interested in zsh started. I like what the OMZ project is doing,
but I actually recommend against it - it's slow and frankly unnecessary, as
long as you have a good starting base.

Available here with screenshot and documentation:

[https://github.com/jleclanche/dotfiles](https://github.com/jleclanche/dotfiles)

------
VeejayRampay
Note that by using Oh My Zsh, you acknowledge the fact that you're willing to
wait for 10 seconds to get a prompt when opening a terminal. Which to my
experience can be annoying.

------
yellowapple
Really? Piping from curl/wget into sh? In this day and age?

Tsk tsk.

~~~
rimantas
Yes, really. Also really "brew install X". Also really download some binary
and run it. Do you inspect every line of the source code of the every app you
run on your computer? I don't.

~~~
yellowapple
You're missing my point. Piping wget/curl into sh is notoriously dangerous not
because of security concerns, but because of the behavior of sh if it only
receives a partial script that way (such as would be the case if curl or wget
are interrupted for whatever reason, particularly in the event of a network
failure mid-download). At least with a package manager like Homebrew or apt-
get it'll wait for the download to _actually finish_ before trying to install
something (at least on a per-package basis; few package managers actually wait
for all packages and their dependencies to be downloaded before installing any
of them).

Just because trendy hip tools like brew and RVM encourage this behavior
doesn't mean it's actually a good idea.

------
HelloNurse
I've never used zsh, so a sophisticated configuration for it would be a blind
leap in a random direction, like e.g. Emacs Prelude. Instead, can anyone
recommend good reference documentation about zsh configuration files? Going
through all options and deciding how I want them is my preferred approach to
configuring new software.

------
chrisblackwell
I wish they would find a better way to sort their themes. Alphabetical is not
helping.

------
striking
For a cheap laugh, mention this tool on #arch-linux IRC. They get
extraordinarily mad. I guess I get why, but it's still funny.

~~~
mahmoudhossam
Care to explain why for those who don't know?

~~~
thwest
OMZ provides opinionated defaults and doesn't expose you to all of the choices
that the typical zsh config process does. Which is the exact opposite of the
Arch Linux mantra of being aware of every choice that you are making in which
software runs on top of the kernel.

I use OMZ mostly because of dotfile inertia. There is some slight weirdness
(vaguely remember something about negative/exclusion globs) compared to
vanilla zsh, but it isn't bad.

